# Application and Removal of Skins



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Am I correct in assuming that once you apply a skin to your Kindle- that it is permanent? 

As you can tell, I've been doing a lot of reading in preparation to take the plunge; and have seen people talking about ordering more than one skin.

How would you change them out??

As you can tell- I'm confused! Thanks so much for starting this website though...... It's helping me and causing more questions at the same time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No. It's removable. If you don't like it you can take it off or switch it out.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome Flower!  Glad that you have joined us.  There is a Welcome and Intro board that you should visit so you can tell us about yourself and get a proper greeting.

The skins can be removed.  The adhesive allows the skin to be removed and will not leave residue on your Kindle.  They stick on very well until you are ready to take it off.  I've heard that someone carefully removed their skin and stored it to be reused, but I don't know how well that works.  Most people consider them as one time use.

When you get a skin, it looks a little intimidating.  I wasn't sure I would be able to get the pieces on straight.  I took my time but is was very easy.  And if you get one a little crooked, you can lift it up and reposition it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Decal Girl skins....please help
DecalGirl Kindle 2 Skin-Putting it on 
What's a Skin? Removable? 
Do decalgirl skins leave residue?
Basic skin/shield questions


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

kim said:


> Welcome Flower! Glad that you have joined us. There is a Welcome and Intro board that you should visit so you can tell us about yourself and get a proper greeting.
> 
> The skins can be removed. The adhesive allows the skin to be removed and will not leave residue on your Kindle. They stick on very well until you are ready to take it off. I've heard that someone carefully removed their skin and stored it to be reused, but I don't know how well that works. Most people consider them as one time use.
> 
> When you get a skin, it looks a little intimidating. I wasn't sure I would be able to get the pieces on straight. I took my time but is was very easy. And if you get one a little crooked, you can lift it up and reposition it.


Thanks Kim! I'll be sure to go over to the Welcome and Intro board to properly introduce myself. And your answer was what I was looking for.

Now for the new question: If you do remove the skin for a new 'look', but would plan on doing the switcheroo with it- how would you store it? With the original packaging?

TIA........


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, just stick it right back on the original paper. If you didn't save that, use the paper from the new skin.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone switched out their skins multiple times?

If so, how well have they held up?

Thanks!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I haven't switched out my skin on my Kindle, but I have on my phone and other small devices. If you remove them carefully without stretching or tearing them just reposition them back on the paper they came on for safe keeping. I have reused them with good results however I'm not sure how well that would work with a larger device like the kindle. Let us know if you try it out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I put my first skin on my Kindle back in November and changed it last week. Even though I was trying to be careful, I ended up tearing it and I threw it away. I suppose someone who is more persnickity than me could get it off and keep it to reuse but I really look at it as a one time thing. 

L


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I put my first skin on my Kindle back in November and changed it last week. Even though I was trying to be careful, I ended up tearing it and I threw it away. I suppose someone who is more persnickity than me could get it off and keep it to reuse but I really look at it as a one time thing.
> 
> L


That's a good thought Leslie- I don't want to stress about trying to save it if I decide to switch it out. I just better make sure that WHEN I get my Kindle and pimp it out, that it will be something I'll love for a long time!!

Thanks so much........


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

It's difficult to remove one of the DecalGirl skins without stretching or tearing it. You have to do it v-e-r-y slowly and carefully.

I've also heard of using a hair dryer to heat up the skin to weaken the adhesive a little but you run the risk of stretching or tearing it even more because the vinyl will be softer.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried to remove my first skin (KK) so I could reuse it.  I did pretty good with the back and the buttons, but the part that goes around the keyboard was too much trouble - I tore that part in several places and gave up.


----------

